# Brûlure au poignet Apple Watch Nike



## Aba8 (3 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous Voilà ça fait plusieurs mois que je porte mon Apple Watch série 2 au poignet dont je me sépare jamais jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de l'enlever et la je vois que le bracelet a laissé des marque sur ma peau et le capteur cardiaque a laissé aussi un sorte de rond dessus dont ça me brûle un peu et une ou deux bouton commence à pousser , j'avais jamais eux ça avant même pas avec mon ancien Apple Watch alors je sais pas si je doit m'inquiète ou pas de remettre mon Apple Watch ou pas où c'est juste normal pour tout le monde merci de répondre .......


----------



## Michael003 (3 Mai 2017)

Le rond, je l'ai aussi parce que je porte le bracelet très serré (je le ferme sur la dernière attache), donc forcément le capteur se plaque contre ton poignet. Et il m'arrive aussi parfois de ressentir quelques démangeaisons, justement parce que c'est très serré, donc ça peut être lié à ça pour toi aussi


----------



## fousfous (3 Mai 2017)

Oui possiblement trop serré, faut aussi faire gaffe que ce soit bien propre, de la poussière entre le capteur et ta peau ne peut pas te faire du bien


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

Aba8 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous Voilà ça fait plusieurs mois que je porte mon Apple Watch série 2 au poignet dont je me sépare jamais jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de l'enlever et la je vois que le bracelet a laissé des marque sur ma peau et le capteur cardiaque a laissé aussi un sorte de rond dessus dont ça me brûle un peu et une ou deux bouton commence à pousser , j'avais jamais eux ça avant même pas avec mon ancien Apple Watch alors je sais pas si je doit m'inquiète ou pas de remettre mon Apple Watch ou pas où c'est juste normal pour tout le monde merci de répondre .......



Normal ?? je ne pense pas


----------



## Aba8 (3 Mai 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Le rond, je l'ai aussi parce que je porte le bracelet très serré (je le ferme sur la dernière attache), donc forcément le capteur se plaque contre ton poignet. Et il m'arrive aussi parfois de ressentir quelques démangeaisons, justement parce que c'est très serré, donc ça peut être lié à ça pour toi aussi



Euh je serre pas trop mais je l'ai mis àu 8 éme point ( trou ) du bracelet  parce que j'ai pas un si grand poigne que ça [emoji1] , et que ça me serre pas beaucoup mais je suis gêné parfois , le bracelet a carrément laissé de marque autour de mon bras .. c'est pareil


----------



## Aba8 (3 Mai 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui possiblement trop serré, faut aussi faire gaffe que ce soit bien propre, de la poussière entre le capteur et ta peau ne peut pas te faire du bien



Oui je le nettoie toutes les semaines  j'en doute ça dérange beaucoup et que parfois même j'ai pas envie de la porte .


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

Quand pense votre Médecin ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Mai 2017)

Aba8 a dit:


> Oui je le nettoie toutes les semaines  j'en doute ça dérange beaucoup et que parfois même j'ai pas envie de la porte .


Moi je nettoie tout les soirs quand je l'enlève, tu devrais faire pareil.
Tu travails dans un environnement poussiéreux?


----------



## Michael003 (3 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand pense votre Médecin ?


Mdrr je suis pas sûr que ça vaille la peine d'aller voir un médecin


----------



## Aba8 (3 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand pense votre Médecin ?[/QUOT
> Je suis pas allé encore voir un médecin [emoji28] loin de moi l'idée d'aller chez un médecin maintenant


----------



## Aba8 (3 Mai 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi je nettoie tout les soirs quand je l'enlève, tu devrais faire pareil.
> Tu travails dans un environnement poussiéreux?



Oui y'a beaucoup de poussière et je dort avec mon Appele Watch aux poignet le soir pour le sommeil , merci du conseil je vais faire ça oui [emoji1]


----------



## fousfous (4 Mai 2017)

Aba8 a dit:


> Oui y'a beaucoup de poussière et je dort avec mon Appele Watch aux poignet le soir pour le sommeil , merci du conseil je vais faire ça oui [emoji1]


Ah oui en plus tu dors avec la nuit, c'est pas très bon pour la peau d'avoir un objet collé en permanence. Ca peut expliquer facilement le phénomène alors


----------



## themasck83 (18 Mai 2017)

pour avoir un bracelet bien réglé , on doit pouvoir passer un doigt ou deux entre le bracelet et le poignet .
je nettoie mes bracelets (sauf le cuir) au savon pour les mains une fois par semaine.
si on a une sensation gênante , détendre le bracelet d'un cran , notre poignet gonfle au cour de la journée .


----------



## Fonfon65 (19 Mai 2017)

Glabalement, c'est assez mauvais d'avoir un objet collé sur la peau en permanence. La transpiration ne s'évacue pas, le renouvellement de la peau se fait pas et la poussière n'est pas éliminé.Et en fonction de l'activité et de la température, le corps gonfle ou se rétracte. Donc il faut avoir une montre où on doit pouvoir passer 1 ou 2 doigts.
La peau peut faire une réaction allergique avec tout, mais déja, la retirer la nuit permet de régler 90 % de soucis.


----------



## themasck83 (20 Mai 2017)

Fonfon65 a dit:


> Glabalement, c'est assez mauvais d'avoir un objet collé sur la peau en permanence. La transpiration ne s'évacue pas, le renouvellement de la peau se fait pas et la poussière n'est pas éliminé.Et en fonction de l'activité et de la température, le corps gonfle ou se rétracte. Donc il faut avoir une montre où on doit pouvoir passer 1 ou 2 doigts.
> La peau peut faire une réaction allergique avec tout, mais déja, la retirer la nuit permet de régler 90 % de soucis.


tu reprends ce que j'ai dit plus Haut ;-(


----------



## Pifou (3 Avril 2021)

Même soucis : j'ai porté une Apple Watch 3 avec un bracelet sport pendant 3 ans sans aucun soucis ; je l'ai changé pour une Apple Watch 6 également avec un bracelet sport et le bracelet me brule littéralement la peau. Après cicatrisation, j'ai remis le bracelet sport de ma série 3 pendant 8 jours sans brulure et quand j'ai remis celui de ma série 6, j'avais de nouveau des brulures en moins de 6 heures 
Malgré ces "expériences", Apple ne veut rien savoir : les conseillers montrent de la compassion mais le siège maintient sa position, affirmant que c'est une allergie. J'ai du racheter un bracelet milanais pour porter mon Apple Watch. Très déçu par Apple sur ce coup là !


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2021)

Ma peau a tendance à rougir un peu à l'endroit où se pose la montre (pas de souci avec le bracelet par contre), si je la porte longtemps et que je transpire. Pour éviter cela, j'ai pris le pli de l'enlever de temps en temps pendant la journée, la nettoyer avec un chiffon ou une serviette humide (avec de l'eau courante), puis sécher et la remettre au poignet. Depuis je n'ai plus constaté ce phénomène.


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2021)

Pifou a dit:


> Même soucis : j'ai porté une Apple Watch 3 avec un bracelet sport pendant 3 ans sans aucun soucis ; je l'ai changé pour une Apple Watch 6 également avec un bracelet sport et le bracelet me brule littéralement la peau. Après cicatrisation, j'ai remis le bracelet sport de ma série 3 pendant 8 jours sans brulure et quand j'ai remis celui de ma série 6, j'avais de nouveau des brulures en moins de 6 heures
> Malgré ces "expériences", Apple ne veut rien savoir : les conseillers montrent de la compassion mais le siège maintient sa position, affirmant que c'est une allergie. J'ai du racheter un bracelet milanais pour porter mon Apple Watch. Très déçu par Apple sur ce coup là !


C'est pour cela qu'il faut porter des bracelets de qualité comme les Hermès par exemple


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

Macounette a dit:


> Ma peau a tendance à rougir un peu à l'endroit où se pose la montre (pas de souci avec le bracelet par contre), si je la porte longtemps et que je transpire. Pour éviter cela, j'ai pris le pli de l'enlever de temps en temps pendant la journée, la nettoyer avec un chiffon ou une serviette humide (avec de l'eau courante), puis sécher et la remettre au poignet. Depuis je n'ai plus constaté ce phénomène.


Apres le sport , je rince toujours la watch sous l'eau


----------

